# Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !



## twmemphis (1. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe nach einer Lösung gesucht, wie man bei einem Naturpool - der Pool ist komplett vom Pflanzenfilter getrennt - die Wände und den Boden ordentlich sauber bekommt. Auch wenn es ein biologischer "Teich" ist, so ist der Pool-Bereich rein optisch halt doch ein Pool und Beläge auf Wänden und Boden sind einfach störend.

Klar, für eine Grobreinigung im Frühjahr, wenn sich viele Algen bilden und allgemein viel am Boden liegt, dann nimmt man einen Teichsauger.
Für's "Sauber-Halten" alle paar Tage ein Pool-Roboter rein, wenn man sich den leisten kann.
TIPP: Bodenreinigende Pool-Roboter genügen, weil die Wandreinigung, die bei Pool-Robotern angeboten wird, sich rein auf die Wasserlinie bezieht, es wird also nicht die ganze Wand von kleinen __ Schnecken und feinsem Algenbelag gereinigt, wie ich nach der Investition in einen Dolphin feststellen musste!

Gut, der Grobdreck ist nun weg, täglichen Kleinkram macht der Roboter, aber wer sich an den Belägen auf der Folie stört (wie ich), die man nur mit heftigem Schrubben/Polieren weg-bekommt, dem sei folgendes empfohlen:

Es gibt ein Gerät namens "Motor Scrubber" (manchmal auch Moto-Scrubber genannt) und wird hauptsächlich in USA angeboten. Es ist im Prinzip wie ein kräftiges Auto-Poliergerät mit verschiedenen Aufsätzen von der Poliermatte bis zur Bürste. Nur das der Motorkopf bei dem Gerät wasserdicht ist und mit harmlosen 12 Volt arbeitet. Dazu gibt es einen 48 Zoll = 4 Fuß = 1,20m Teleskopstab, der sich auf 8 Fuß = 2,40m ausziehen lässt. Durch den Stab geht das Kabel, kommt oben heraus und ein Akku-Pack wirft man sich wie einen Rucksack über die Schultern.
Evtl nimmt man für Folienbecken besser den Polieraufsatz, damit man die Folie nicht auf Dauer zerkratzt.

Das Ding kostet in USA normalerweise zwischen 350 und 400 Dollar, je nach Händler. Inklusive MwSt, Fracht und eventuell lokaler US-tax liegt man dann am Ende bei etwa $500, was derzeit 360 Euro wären.
Aber ich habe sogar einen Laden gefunden, der es zu 259 Dollar anbietet und lasse das nun zu unserer Firmen-Filiale nach USA liefern und dann nach Deutschland weiter senden.
Aufpassen: Es gibt das Teil in drei Längen. Der MS-1000 ist die lange version, MS-1000SH wäre "short handle", also bitte achtet darauf!
Ich habe den Hersteller extra gefragt, ob man es auch unter Wasser einsetzen kann. Er antwortete "Kein Problem, viele unserer Kunden reinigen unter Wasser Ihre Pools damit. Solange man nicht stundenlang nur den Pool-Boden tief unter Wasser schrubbt ist das kein Thema". Er hätte noch keine Retouren gehabt wegen Unter-Wasser Betrieb.

Achtung: In Europa wird gerne so ein Komplett Paket angeboten für höllische Preise von über 700 Euro! Schaut Euch also besser mal via Google in USA um. Vielleicht gibt's in Ebay USA auch Leute, die es direkt nach Deutschland schicken.

Es wird aber Zeit, daß jemand das Gerät zu vernünftigen Preisen in Deutschland anbietet!
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## helenaanna (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo twmemphis,
auch wir haben das Problem, dass wir unseren Naturpool nicht zu unserer Zufriedenheit säubern können. Schwarze Flecken am Boden die mit schrubben nicht mehr weggehen.
Haben schon zur Fa. Kenter Kontakt aufgenommen, und werden wohl demnächst eine Demo des Moto-Scrubbers vor Ort bekommen. Die letzte Rettung. Meine Frage, sind Sie mit dem Teil immer noch zufrieden, und kann man die Folie damit ordentlich säubern.
Danke für Ihre Antwort.


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Habt ihr das Gerät ausprobiert? Funktioniert es gut? Ist die Reichweite des Teleskoparmes ausreichend? 
Wir haben auch die gleichen Probleme mit unserem Naturpool Baujahr 2007. Es wir jedes Jahr ein wenig mehr. Hat eure Folie eine glatte Oberfläche? Unsere leider nicht der Poolbauer hat die Folien mir der strukturierten Seite nach oben verlegt, dadurch können sich Ablagerungen noch besser "festhalten" und der Poolroboter hat keine Chance mit seinen Gummilammellen in die Microvertiefungen zu gelangen. Habt ihr bei eurer Folie die glatte Seite oben und trotzdem diese Ablagerungen?

Danke für die Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen


----------



## TOKALA (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

sau geil euer teich...


----------



## twmemphis (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



Lebensraumcoach schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Gerät ausprobiert? Funktioniert es gut? Ist die Reichweite des Teleskoparmes ausreichend?
> Wir haben auch die gleichen Probleme mit unserem Naturpool Baujahr 2007. Es wir jedes Jahr ein wenig mehr. Hat eure Folie eine glatte Oberfläche? Unsere leider nicht der Poolbauer hat die Folien mir der strukturierten Seite nach oben verlegt, dadurch können sich Ablagerungen noch besser "festhalten" und der Poolroboter hat keine Chance mit seinen Gummilammellen in die Microvertiefungen zu gelangen. Habt ihr bei eurer Folie die glatte Seite oben und trotzdem diese Ablagerungen?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen


Hallo!
Sorry für die ultra-späte Antwort. Ich hab hier ewig nicht mehr reingeschaut. Ja, der Motoscrubber ist die absolut beste Investition, die ich bisher an Reinigungsgeräten gemacht habe. Wir haben eine glatte Folie, aber bei einem "Schrubber" wie es der Motoscrubber ist, dürfte das ehrlich gesagt völlig egal sein.
Unser Wasser ist glasklar und ich schrubbe trotzdem einmal die Woche den Pool, einfach weils halt damit perfekt ist. Nur hat die Hitze meinem Pool wohl irgendwie nicht so gut getan, denn jetzt habe ich neuerdings einen wirklich hartnäckigen Belag, an den ich den MotoScrubber schon länger dran halten muss, bis das ab geht. Und der bildet sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen gerade wieder. Dieses Foto war schon NACH der Reinigung (drauf klicken zum Vergrößern, dann sieht man auch das sogar unter Wasser noch Dreck auf der Folie ist...das geht über alle vier Wände!):
 
Was ich nur überhaupt nicht verstehe: In meinem Pflanzbecken/Filterbecken habe ich noch nie geschrubbt und dort ist die Folie wunderbar sauber. Wie kann das sein? Der Dreck ist doch eigentlich mehr im Filter als im Pool, der Logik nach. Naja gut, der Pool hat bei mir mehr Sonne, aber das Filterbecken kriegt auch etwas Sonne ab.
Kann mir hier jemand sagen, was da los ist?
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## twmemphis (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

So, habe gestern abend nochmal ordentlich geschrubbt, ist wieder alles sauber.

Ich bin übrigens noch immer dabei, mit dem Hersteller mal darüber zu sprechen, daß der MotoScrubber zum vernünftigen Preis in Deutschland bei Pool-Shops zu kaufen sein wird. Und die Chancen stehen gut, daß Preise um 500 Euro erreichbar sind, was zwar noch immer viel Geld ist, aber die Leistung entspricht sicher weit mehr dem Preis als bei den meisten anderen Geräten.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Thorsten,

danke für deine Antwort. Wir haben die Ablagerungen nur am Boden, dort werden diese allerdings immer mehr. Trotzdem wir alle 2 Tage unseren Poolroboter fahren lassen. Es dürfte an 2 Punkten liegen: 1. an der Folie, deren Oberfläche strukturiert ist und 2. daran, dass der Naturpoolbauer den Boden extrem uneben gemacht hat und in den Mulden die Ablagerungen liegen bleiben, da der Poolsauger diese Mulden nicht reinigen kann.
Mühsam! Na, das kommt davon, wenn ein Schwimmteichbauer glaubt er könne Naturpools bauen!
Diese Woche haben wir einiges entfernt und zwar mit einer speziellen Spoilerbürste, womit wir die Wände auch mal zwischendurch reinigen. Aber das ist sehr aufwendig.

Zu deiner Frage, warum deine Flecken nur im Poolbereich sind hab ich folgende Idee: hast du die Flecken nur dort? D.h. zw. Holzdeck und Folie? Wenn ja, könnte es sein, dass die Flecken vom Holz kommen?!

Kannst du so nett sein und Fotos deines Naturpools einstellen? Mich würde sehr interessieren wie dein Pool aussieht. Hast du das Pool bauen lassen oder selbst errichtet?

LG
Lebensraumcoach


----------



## Landrea (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo,

nach längeren durchstöbern werde ich mich jetzt hier auch mal absetzen und einen Beitrag erstellen.
Ich verfolge das Thema Naturpool seit kurzem ausführlich, da wir uns vorraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr einen solchen in unseren kleinen Garten errichten möchten. Einen Pool deshalb, da wir für einen Schwimmteich leider zu wenig platz haben. Leider ist es sehr schwierig die jeweiligen Poolbauer zu differenzieren bzw. sich überhaupt ein Bild zu dem ganzen "Teich/Pool-Thema" zu machen. In den Foren liest man ja meistens was anderes als man von den Anbietern zu hören bekommt, wobei man ja im Internet auch nicht alles glauben kann.
Stimmt es, dass wenn die Anlage "gut" gebaut ist, dass man einen Roboter nicht wirklich benötigt, da es kaum zu einer Algenbildung kommt. Macht es also einen Sinn einen solchen gleich mitzukalkulieren oder kommen solche Ablagerungen erst in den zukünftigen Jahren?, sodass man sich diesen erstmal ersparen kann??

Bitte um Hilfe und Verständnis falls ich manches falsch sehe,
Landrea


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Landrea,

wieviel Fläche steht denn zur Verfügung? Wird mehr eine Badegelegenheit gesucht oder soll man schon richtig schwimmen können? Kleine Schwimmteiche gehen durchaus auch bei 30-40m² Fläche und auch an recht schwierigen Standorten (bei uns z.B. zwischen Grenzzaun und Hauswand eingeklemmt).

Ich habe bisher noch keine Wände oder Boden gereinigt, allerdings ist bei mir die Folie auch nicht blank, sondern mit Naturmaterialien verkleidet bzw. der Boden mit Kies belegt. Bisher (das sind aber auch erst 5 Monate) ist da nichts zu sehen, was ich entfernen müßte. Die Algen beschränken sich weitestgehend auf den Pflanzbereich. Gelegentlich kommt mal eine Fadenalgenwolke vom Pflanzbereich in den Schwimmbereich, die man aber mit dem Kescher schnell abgefischt hat.


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Leandra,
Hallo Heiko,

also keine Algen und Ablagerungen im Naturpool sind absolute Ammenmärchen. Ein Naturgewässer egal wie es gebaut ist hat immer mehr oder weniger Algen (wenn auch oft nur im Mikroskop sichtbar) sonst funktioniert Naturgewässer nicht. 

Liebe Leandra,
ich würde dir in jedem Fall empfehlen einen Poolroboter einzukalkulieren, wenn ihr ein Naturpool wie unseres woll. Wie soll euer Naturpool denn aussehen und mit welchem Material soll es ausgekleidet sein? Plant ihr ein gemauertes Becken? Eher naturnah usw. Es gibt sehr viel zu überlegen bevor man loslegt, damit man Freude hat. Lasst euch wenn ihr das Naturpool bauen lasst in jedem Fall Referenzobjekte zeigen, welche die mindestens 2 Saisonen in Betrieb sind. Bei "jungen" Anlagen schaut immer alles super aus und da gibts auch noch keine sichtbaren Algen und Ablagerungen. In dieser Zeit werden auch die tollen Fotos geschossen die du dann immer auf diversen Websites sehen kannst. Es gibt in Österreich dern Verband der Schwimmteichbauer, wenn du den Begriff googels kommst du auf die Website. Die haben sehr viele gute Tipps.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und Geduld bei deiner Entscheidung, die wohlüberlegt sein sollte.

LG
lebensraumcoach


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



> also keine Algen und Ablagerungen im Naturpool sind absolute Ammenmärchen. Ein Naturgewässer egal wie es gebaut ist hat immer mehr oder weniger Algen (wenn auch oft nur im Mikroskop sichtbar) sonst funktioniert Naturgewässer nicht.


Das bestreite ich nicht - aber sehr wohl, das diese sichtbare oder störende Auswirkungen haben müssen die dauernd entfernt werden müssen. Ob man die sieht, hängt stark davon ab, wie die Wände/Böden gestaltet sind, d.h. ob die Ablagerungen darauf genügend Kontrast darstellen um aufzufallen. Auf der nackten Folie  oder einer Betonwand sieht man sie weitaus besser, als z.B. auf natürlichen, unruhigen und ungleichmässigen Oberflächen.


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Lieber Heiko,

ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht! Leider waren wir hier ganz schlecht beraten und daher auch mein Rat, sich vorab super-gut zu informieren und Referenzobjekte anzusehen. Es hat auch jeder einen anderen Anspruch von wegen Optik usw. Und einig Naturpool-Bauer verschweigen gerne solche Dinge, welche mit Beratung und ehrlicher Information zufreidenere Kunden zurücklassen würden.

LG
Lebensraumcoach


----------



## Landrea (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo!

Erstmal dankeschön für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.
Also wir haben so ca. 200-250 m² Fläche, wobei wir nun auch vom optischen (modernes Haus) mehr in Richtung Naturpool gehen. Das Becken sollte schon eher gemauert sein (naturnah wird man das Becken wahrscheinlich nicht so geradlinig schaffen?), aber mit welchen Material es ausgekleidet wird sind wir noch im Unklaren - da es anscheinend auch sehr viel mit den Ablagerungen zu tun hat. Welche Oberflächen habt ihr eigentlich nun verwendet?
Also werde ich mich bei den Poolrobotern auch noch schlau machen müssen.
Danke für den Hinweis Lebensraumcoach, ich war nun auf der Schwimmteichverband-Website und bin überrascht wieviel Schwimmteichbauer es eigentlich gibt. Werde mich gleich ans Werk machen und mir einen Überblick verschaffen, welche von denen auch Naturpools bauen und kompetent wirken. Wenn es sich ausgeht möchten wir evtl. schon diese Woche ein paar Poolbauer kontaktieren. Ich hoffe, dass wir dann keinen Verschwiegenen erwischen; gibt es sonst noch "Tipps" die man beachten sollte oder irgendwelche Grundlegende Problemstellen die man evtl. schon im Hinterkopf haben sollte - vor Baubeginn oder vor Angebotseinholung oder vor einem Erstgespräch. Blöde Frage: aber bei uns war es zum Beispiel beim Hausbau so (wie auch bei vielen), dass wir uns nach der Fertigstellung bei manchen Sachen dachten, das hätten wir anders/besser machen können obwohl wir uns auch sehr gut informiert hatten. Habt/Hattet ihr sowas beim Naturpool auch?
Ich weiß, dass passt jetzt hier nicht mehr so ganz zum Thema Poolroboter aber ich war hier gerade so im Schreibefluss.
Grüße Landrea


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



> Das Becken sollte schon eher gemauert sein (naturnah wird man das Becken wahrscheinlich nicht so geradlinig schaffen?)


Man kann zumindest eine Stufe mit einmauern und diese Bepflanzen oder so wie wir es gemacht haben - bei uns mußte der Teich zwischen Hauswand, Zaun und Garage - ringsrum gemauert und alles verkleidet.
Der Boden ist bei uns aus Kies (Vlies auf der Folie und dann den Kies auf das Vlies), die Wände sind mit Natursteinverblendern u.a verkleidet und teilweise mit Taschenmatten begrünt. Eine andere Seite verschwindet einfach unter dem Steg der vom Haus aus am Teich vorbeiführt. Kannst du dir auch in meinem Useralbum anschauen.

Wenn man nicht selber baut, dann ist eine ausführliche Bauleistungsbeschreibung wichtig, sonst macht es sich der Teichbauer u.U. einfach - dann wird der Detailgestaltung weniger Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet.
Es empfiehlt sich durchaus vorher selbst eine Planung zu machen und sich möglichst umfassend zu informieren. 
Naturpool/Schwimmteich bauen ist ähnlich wie Hausbau, erschwerend kommt aber dazu das man meist von der Biologie und den Vorgängen und Details noch weniger Ahnung hat - einen Hausbau hat man eher schon mal in der Verwandschaft/Bekanntschaft verfolgt.
Informieren - informieren - informieren


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Leoandra,

ich kann mich Heiko nur anschließen. Informieren, informieren, informieren. Wir haben viele Erfahrungen leider erst durch die Fehler die unser Teichbauer gemacht. (Wir prozessieren leider auch wg. einiger Baumängel) Wie gesagt jeder stellt sich unter Naturpool etwas anderes vor und da es keine (noch keine) Normen gibt ist es unbedingt erforderlich sich vor dem Bau klar zu sein was ich persönlich mit unter einem Naturpool vorstelle und was ich erwarte. Rückblickend wäre bei mir am besten gewesen ein "echter" Swimmingpoolbauer hätte das Pool gemauert und die Folie verlegt und ein Teichbauer hätte sich um die Teichtechnik gekümmert. Ich kann dir nur sagen, es ist sehr wichtig, dass du einen Teichbauer erwischt, dem klar ist was du möchtest und der dir zumindest ein Referezpool zeigen kann welches deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Für mich ist z.B. Heikos Anlage kein Naturpool, das ist für mich ein Schwimmteich in formaler Form - aber das ist leider aufgrund fehlender Normen Ansichtssache. Daher auch wichtig, wie auch schon Heiko erwähnte vor dem Bau eine genaue Baubeschreibung anfordern. Ich würde nach heutigen Erkentnissen mein Pool wie folgt aufbauen oder aufbauen lassen. Bodenplatte betonieren, Becken maueren. Hier gibt es mehrerte Möglichkeiten: Schalsteine aus Beton mit Beton ausfüllen, Schalsteine aus Styropor ( Vorteil der Isolierung) mit Beton ausfüllen, Gußbeton. Danach verspachteln dann Vlies und dann eine graue Folie, da wenn deine Wasseraufbereitung gut funktionier du superklares Wasser hast und jede Unembenheit und jede Ablagerung super sichtbar ist. Graue Folie verzeiht da mehr und mir persönlich gefällt das Wasser bei grauer Folie auch sehr gut. Ich würde auch gleich (wenn es kostenmäßig drinnen ist) eine Abdeckung planen, denn je weniger Eintrag von außen um so besser und der Wartungsaufwand verringert sich.Das ist meine Meinung und das sind meine Erfahrungen, aber so unterschiedlich die Menschen sin,d so unterschiedlich sind auch die Bedürfnisse und Geschäcker. Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein wenig weiterhelfen auf deinem Weg zum richtigen Naturpool.
LG
Lebensraumcoach


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



> Für mich ist z.B. Heikos Anlage kein Naturpool


Ich habe den Teich bisher auch eher als Badeteich angesehen, allerdings fallen die Definitionen von Schwimmteich und Naturpool je nach Urheber sehr unterschiedlich und völlig uneindeutig aus. 
Nach der einen hätten wir eher einen Naturpool, weil Becken und Regeneration klar getrennt sind, das Becken gemauert ist und auch Technik eingesetzt wird, bei anderen ist es ein Schwimmteich, weil die Folie zumindest großteils versteckt wurde und nur wenig Technik eingesetzt wird, beim nächsten ist ein Teich in unserer Größe nur ein Sauna-Tauchbecken, das laut Definition nur mit massivem Technikeinsatz funktionieren soll (gut das das unser Teich nicht weis )


----------



## twmemphis (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



Lebensraumcoach schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort. Wir haben die Ablagerungen nur am Boden, dort werden diese allerdings immer mehr. Trotzdem wir alle 2 Tage unseren Poolroboter fahren lassen. Es dürfte an 2 Punkten liegen: 1. an der Folie, deren Oberfläche strukturiert ist und 2. daran, dass der Naturpoolbauer den Boden extrem uneben gemacht hat und in den Mulden die Ablagerungen liegen bleiben, da der Poolsauger diese Mulden nicht reinigen kann.
> Mühsam! Na, das kommt davon, wenn ein Schwimmteichbauer glaubt er könne Naturpools bauen!
> ...



Jaja, ich bin der langsam-antworter. Tschuldigung!!!
Gebaut hat unseren Naturpool die Firma Aquanatur Schwimmteiche GmbH

Also die Flecken sind überall, Wände und Boden. Zwei Seiten haben Holzdeck, die anderen zwei Seiten nicht. Aber die Flecken sind überall, paar __ Schnecken sind auch schon nach wenigen Tagen da (wie auch immer die in den Pool kommen). Die Fotos hier habe ich eine Woche nach einer perfekten Reinigung gemacht. D.h. das was man hier sieht, ist innerhalb einer Woche entstanden. BITTE VERGRÖßERN, sonst sieht man das nicht richtig):
 
 

Unser Kiesfilter/Pflanzenfilter (3,5 x 8 Meter groß) hingegen ist quasi klinisch rein, hier hab ich noch nie die Folie geschrubbt, aber die ist schon immer super-ultra-sauber:
 

Hier ein Bild mit Schwimmbereich links, Pflanzenfilter rechts, dazwischen ein Steg zur Wiese. Unter der Treppe sitzt die Velda I-Tronic sowie der Wärmetauscher für die Solarbeheizung. Im Filterbecken sieht man den grünen Deckel unter dem die Oase Pumpe ist. Diese saugt gleichmäßig unterhalb des 3,5x8m großen Pflanzenfilters ab und drückt das Wasser zunächst durch den Wärmetauscher, dann durch die I-Tronic in den Pool hinein.
 
Und hier nochmal eine Totale. Links der Pool, rechts der Pflanzenfilter. Überm Pflanzenfilter die Brücke vom Haupthaus zum Wellnesshaus (im OG ist eine Sauna) mit Treppe nach unten.
 


Und ich kapiere noch immer nicht, warum ich die Ablagerungen nur im Schwimmbereich und nicht im Filterbecken habe...

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Landrea (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Lebensraumcoach,
ich habe mich die letzten paar Wochen sehr viel informiert und wir haben auch 3 Poolbauer nun hier gehabt, die uns bestmöglich beraten haben - habe auch wegen Referenzprojekte gefragt - die soweit auch möglich sind zu besichtigen. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass wenn das Wetter kühler ist, die Anlagen meistens auch funktionieren. Wäre es besser das Projekt abzuwarten und sich die Referenzen im Sommer anzusehen? Obwohl die jeweiligen Kunden eigentlich eh darüber erzählen werden können, wie die Anlage bei hohen Temparaturen funktioniert hat. Wir wollen nämlich nicht solange warten. Wer war eigentlich euer Teichbauer und was für Fehler passierten denn beim Bau? Bei den Erstgesprächen wirkten eigentlich alle sehr kompetent und freundlich. Aber man hat ja auch nicht wirklich Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf die Angebote gespannt. Im Endeffekt kann man sich eh nur auf das "Bauchgefühl" und Preis/Leistung verlassen. Bezüglich der Abdeckung habe ich mich auch schon erkundigt, aber wir werden wahrscheinlich eher eine einfache Folienabdeckung nehmen (auf- und zurollen), eine so große Überdachung wollen wir nicht und die automatischen sind uns zu teuer.
Twmemphis: die Flecken bekommt nur der Poolroboter schwer weg oder prinzipiell schwer zu reinigen? Weil geschrieben wurde, die Flecken könnten vom Holz kommen, sollte man das irgendwie speziell versiegeln?
Auch von mir ein Sorry, bin nun wohl auch bei den langsam-Antwortern dabei.
Grüße Landrea


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Leandra,

sorry für meine verspätete Antwort. Hatte dir gleich geschrieben ein echt langes Mail mit all den Punkten die bei uns nicht gepasst haben - aber leider wurde der gesamte Text vor veröffentlichen auf Grund eines Websitefehlers gelöscht und es hat ein paar Tage gedauert bis ich wieder Lust bekam unsere ganze Odyssee niederzuschreiben.

Die Anlagen könnt ihr meiner Meinung nach jederzeit ansehen. Wichtig ist aus meiner Erfahrung, dass ihr euch anseht wie die Technik und die Poolanlage verbaut wurden. Wie ist die Folie verarbeiten usw. Es gibt ja bezügl. der Wasseraufbereitung bereits sehr viele sehr gute Systeme, die auch schon mehrere Jahre in Betrieb sind. Wichtig ist auch Anlagen anzusehen die älter als 2-3 Jahre sind. Am Anfang (da werden auch die meisten Fotos für Kataloge und Zeitschriften gemacht) sieht alles immer wunderschön aus.

So und jetzt zu der Auflistung der Mängel welche wir hatten und tw. noch haben.

1. Technikschacht wurde nicht Grundwasserdicht ausgeführt. Nach 3 Monaten Betrieb wurden die Pumpen geflutet und die Motoren mussten neu gewickelt werden.

2. Die Anlage konnte auf Grund von nicht eingebauten Entlüftungsventilen nicht frostsicher gemacht werden, außer das Naturpool wäre jedes Jahr zu 2 Drittel entleert worden und im Frühjahr wieder neu aufgefüllt worden

3. Der Oberflächen-Skimmer zeigte von Anfang an eine schlechte Leistung, was u.a. an der Länge der Skimmmerleitung lag. Der gute Naturpoolbauer hat den Skimmerschlauch rund ums Pool gelegt, sind so ca. 25 m anstatt direkt vom Skimmer zu Technikschacht zu gehen ca. 4 m
Skimmerschlauch soll zw. 3 und 5m lang sein. Bevor der Naturpoolbauer den Schlauch anders verlegte, hat er uns vorher noch einen Skimmer mit kleiner Oberfläche eingebaut, brachte aber kaum etwas. Im nächsten Schritt hat er dann endlich die Leitung verkürzt. Seither sind wir mit der Skimmerleistung zufrieden.

Bei getrenntem Pflanzbereich, werden sowieso eher Maulskimmer verwendet, hier ist darauf zu achten, dass es auch einen automatischen Wasserzulauf/ablauf geben soll, da der Maulskimmer nur wenig Wasserstandsschwankung zulässt.

4. da der Pflanzbereich nur tw. vom Schwimmbereich getrennt war, schwammen fast andauernd abgesorbene Algenteile und andere unerwünschte Schwebstoffe auf dem Pflanzbereich im Schwimmbereich herum. Ich war fast ständig mit keschern beschäftigt. Hier haben wir dann selbsständig die Lösung mit dieser Steingabione "erfunden" da diese bauliche Trennung ermöglicht, dass das Wasser weiter aus dem Regenerationsbereich in den Schwimmbereich difundiert, Algen und Schweb-/ Schmutzstoffe aus dem Regenerationsbereich nicht in den Schwimmbereich gelangen. Seither ist der Reinigungsaufwand bedeutend weniger geworden.

5. das Pool sollte rechteckig mit 4 rechten Winkeln gebaut werden. Es wurde allerdings ein Parllelogramm ohne rechte Winkel. Lösung vom Poolbauer: Keile einbauen - das Pool wurde somit um 40 cm kürzer als geplant und sand nicht mehr wie ursprünglich geplant parallel zum Haus. Alternative: alles abreissen - wobei nicht klar ist ob der Poolbauer das gemacht hätte und wie lange er sich dafür Zeit gelassen hätte. Appropos Zeit:
Bei den Erstgesprächen wurde uns eine Bauzeit von ca. 10 Arbeitstagen mitgeteilt. Baubeginn war der 28.04.2007 Wasser in den Pool haben wir am 20.06.2007 eingelassen. Es wurden möglicherweise nicht mehr als 10 Arbeitstage gebaut, jedoch wurde nichts über die Tage dazwischen wo die Baustelle brachlag gesagt. Und die Tage ohne Bautätigkeit waren nicht wetterbedingt!

6. die Poolmauern wurden mit Betonschalsteinen gemauert und dann mit Beton ausgefüllt. Die Schalsteine wurden so schlecht gemauert, dass sich viele starke Kanten ergaben. Der Poolboden wurde auch nicht glatt betoniert. Darüber wurde einfach ohne die Unebenheiten auszugleichen und die Steine oder Betonreste zu entfernen das Flies und dann die Folie verlegt. Hieraus ergibt sich folgende Poblematik: Steine drücken sich, speziell dort wo viel gestanden wird, z.B. bei Einstiegsleiter bereits stark durch, die Folie ist dort bereits weißlich.So wie wenn ich einen Luftballon stark aufblase, dann wir er dort wo das Material sich stärker dehnt auch weißlich. Der Sauchroboter liegt mit seinen Silikonwalzen nicht plan auf und kann somit nicht ordentlich reinigen. Das selbe gilt auch für die Wände. Die Reinigung mit einer Spoilerbürste geht nur unzureichend, da diese auf grund der Unebenheiten ebenfalls nicht plan aufliegt. Weiters stehen die Kanten der Betonschalsteine tw. sehr stark raus und auch dort ist die Lebensdauer der Folie sicher kürzer als vorausgesagt. Habe Unterwasserfotos von diesen Kanten in mein Album hier gestellt.

7. Folie wurde mit der strukturierten Seite nach oben verlegt und die Ecken mit Flicken versehen, was das Reinigen erschwert und Ablagerungen begünstigt.


Vielleicht hab ich noch was vergessen - aber ich denke das genügt, oder?

Na in jedem Fall sind wir jetzt vor Gericht um uns für all den Unbill ein wenig entschädigen zu lassen. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.   

Holz/braune Ablagerungen: denke ist nicht die Ursache für die Ablagerungen. Lt. Prof. Heinz Jaksch alias "Tümpeldoktor" Biologe mit Spezialgebiet Kleingewässer, kommen diese braunen Ablagerungen speziell bei nährstoffarmen Gewässern vor - mit einer Gabe Harnstoff sollten diese verschwinden. Hab mich aber nn getraut das auszuprobieren. Denn jede Beeinflussung eines Naturgewässers von aussen bringt meist etwas anders mit sich und da unser Wasser superklar ist lass ich es lieber bleiben und leben mit mehr oder weniger vielen braunen, unschönen Flecken am Boden.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, gerne jederzeit

LG
Lebensraumcoach


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Torsten,

Super schönes Naturpool, erst mal!

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen bevor ich auf deine Ablagerungen im Pool eingehe.

1. Wann wurde das Pool gebaut und in Betrieb genommen? Schaut noch recht jung aus.

2. Wie oft und womit reinigst du dein Pool?

3. Kannst du ein Foto von den Ecken deines Pools machen? D.h. wie die Folie in den Ecken geklebt/geschweißt wurde?

4. hat deine Folie eine glatte oder eine strukturierte Oberfläche?


Eine Frage kann ich dir schon mal beantworten denke ich:

im Pflanzfilter siehst du bis jetzt noch keine Ablagerungen/braune Flecken, da sich das alles noch im Kies ablagert, es braucht etwas länger bis sich der sogenannte Biofilm auch dort ablagert, denn ich denke, dass das deine braunen Flecken sind.

Sobald du mir die o.a. Fragen beantwortet hast, kann ich dir meine Meinung zu den Ablagerungen mitteilen.

LG
Lebensraumcoach


----------



## Landrea (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Oh mein Gott, soviel Mängel wie du hier beschreibst, auf die kann man niemals vorbereitet sein, da kann ich mich noch so gut informieren, dass beunruhigt mich schon ziemlich. Welche Firma war das und was sagt diese überhaupt dazu?? Möchten nicht auch sowas miterleben.

Habe das Album mit den Fotos gefunden, auch die Fotos von der Anlage, sieht auf den Bildern wirklich sehr schön aus, auch die Fotos von Thorsten, sind beide schöne Anlagen.
Mit welchen Kosten kann man eigentlich ca. rechnen? Wir haben erst ein Angebot bekommen und haben nun auch wegen den Referenzen gefragt, aber die Zeit wird langsam knapp.

Auf alle Fälle möchten wir uns keine solchen Komplikationen/Streitigkeiten anschaffen, man will sich ja ein Stück Erholung in den Garten schaffen und keine Anlage bei der man sich ständig ärgern muss wenn man diese betrachtet. Wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich und beruhigend zu wissen, wer sowas verantwortet, bzw. hat sich eigentlich die Kompetenz im Vorfeld in keiner Weise irgendwie gezeigt?

Grüße Landrea


----------



## twmemphis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



Lebensraumcoach schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> Super schönes Naturpool, erst mal!
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Es hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch hier einiges getan. Ich bin auch schwer im Schwimmteichforum.de unterwegs und dort hatte ich zunächst mal den Tipp bekommen, die Phosphatwerte genau zu messen. Dafür holte ich mir einen preiswerten aber sehr genauen Hanna-Checker. Naja, genauer als das meiste andere. So doll hoch waren die Werte zwar nicht, aber es führt wohl alles immer wieder auf Phosphate zurück.
Man kann diese wohl einmalig binden durch Phosphat Minus. Wir haben ja neben unserem Pool und Filterbecken wenig bzw keine Pflanzen und auch keine Fische und daher kaum externen Phosphateintrag. Seitdem ich das Zeug drin habe (bleibt einige Wochen darin), bilden sich keine Beläge mehr. Mal sehen was im Frühjahr passiert!
Langfristig denke ich mir, ich kann mir ca 15kg Eisenhydroxid (=Rost) kaufen, in einen 5-8 Meter langen Filterstumpf füllen und diesen in die unsichtbare Überlaufrinne legen. Das bindet Phosphat langfristig. Das Zeug gibt es als GEH® 104 oder auch Biodephos oder unter weiteren Namen und ist so ein grobes Granulat. Ob ich es brauche oder nicht sehen wir nächstes Jahr.

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Der Schwimmteich wurde 2008 fertig gestellt. Ich musste bisher einmal die Woche mit dem Motor-Scrubber die Wände von Belägen befreien. Am Boden nahm ich eine Bürste an langem Stiel, wobei das nie so richtig gut funktionierte, Foto von den Ecken wird schwierig, denn jetzt ist der Pool abgedeckt und das war echt viel Arbeit!
Die Folie hat eine glatte Oberfläche.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Landrea,

die Firma ist in Österreich und hat was mit "Tauchen" zu tun. Nenne den Namen hier lieber nicht genau, da wir einen Prozess führen mit dieser Firma und der noch am Laufen ist. Wenn du in Google "Naturpool" eingiebst und Seiten aus Österreich auswählst, findest du die Firma mit Hilfe meines Hinweises gleich. Ja, was meint der gute Mann zu diesen Sachen: nicht viel! Auf die Fragen des Gerichts warum er es so gemacht hat kam nur immer: "ist so üblich". Der Sachverständige und die Richterin haben beide gemeint, sie würden, wenn sie Konsument wären so eine Arbeit auch nicht akzeptieren. Was uns leider bis jetzt auch nichts genützt hat. Würden das Pool so saniert werden, dass es passt kann man mit ca, € 15.000,- rechnen. Gekostet hat es € 19.000,- (ohne Holzterrasse und unserer Umbauten) eine Sanierung ist somit lt. Sachverständigen unwirtschaftlich. Wir haben daher eine Preisreduktion von € 8.600,- eingeklagt. Darin sind Wertminderung und unsere Aufwendungen beinhaltet. Z.Zeit wollen die uns lediglich € 2.500,- bezahlen mit folgender Begründung:

Es gibt keine Normen/Gesetze für die Errichtung von Naturpools und die Mängel seien hauptsächlich optischer Natur und beeinträchtigen kaum die Funktion. Und hier trauen sich die Richterin un der Sachverständige nicht drüber, obwohl die beiden wie oben schon erwähnt so eine Arbeit auch nicht akzeptieren würden. Wir gehen in jedem Fall weiter, dank unserer Rechtsschutzversicherung, sonst kann man so einen Zivilprozess gar nicht eingehen bei normal großer Brieftasche. Denn zusätzlich ist es noch so, wenn wir nur die € 2.500,- bekommen, haben wir nur zu 30% gewonnen und die Anwalts und Gerichtskosten müssen zu 70% von uns getragen werden, obwohl uns ja recht gegeben wurde! Ein Wahnsinn unsere Rechtssprechnung, wie ich finde! 

Ich würde nach heutigem Erfahrungsstand das Pool aus Styroporsteinen mit Betonfüllung machen lassen und der Boden muss Estrichqualität haben ohne Unebenheiten. Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass alles in der Bestellung genauest beschrieben ist was gemacht werden soll, dann gibt es, sollten Probleme auftreten in keinem Fall so viele Streitpunkte wie bei uns.
Hab keine Angst - ich denke was bei uns passiert ist passiert nicht so häufig. Na zumindest haben wir sehr, sehr viel gelernt und ich gehe den Prozess in jedem Fall weiter, wobei es mir nur bedingt um das Geld geht, der Mangel kann ja im Moment sowieso nur bedingt behoben werden, wir müssen damit leben. Was mir besonders wichtig ist, ist dass andere nicht das miterleben müssen was wir erlebt haben. 

Preise können sehr variieren, aber ich denke unter € 20.000,- bei einer Schwimmfläche von 6x4 wird nicht viel möglich sein. Ist echter Luxus und daher ist die Ausführung schon sehr wichtig.

Auch wenn deine Zeit knapp wird, lasst euch Zeit. Das war sicher ein Fehler bei uns, dass wir auf Grund von Zeitdruck Sachen akzeptiert haben oder selber erledigt haben, was es uns jetzt etwas schwerer macht zu unserem Recht zu kommen. Gut informiert zu sein hilft in jedem Fall bei der Auswahl des richtigen Partners für den Bau. Fragen stellen und genau darauf achten wie geantwortet wird. Jemanden dem alles aus der  __ Nase gezogen werden muss - Finger weg!

Toi, toi, toi. Ich würde trotz aller Probleme sofort wieder ein Naturpool bauen lassen. Wahrscheinlich sogar selber bauen - mit dem Wissen das ich jetzt zwar eher unfreiwillig angesammelt hab.


----------



## Landrea (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Lebensraumcoach!

Vielen Dank für deine Info. Wenn das, nach deiner Beschreibung, diese Firma ist die wir denken, dann überrascht uns das eigentlich. Sind nämlich mit dieser in engerer Wahl. Die Firma scheint uns die bessere zu sein, nicht nur vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sondern eben auch von der Kompetenz und auch den Referenzprojekten! Es konnte uns von den bisher dagewesenen Firmen eigentlich niemand so gut beraten, zumindest nicht mit dem Wissen. Auch der Entwurf (sogar in 3D) traf zur Gänze unseren Vorstellungen. Bei den anderen wirkt es so, als würden die immer die gleichen Entwürfe verschicken. Wir wissen nicht wie es bei der Ausführung ist, aber die Kunden der Referenzen waren hier auch voll zufrieden. Wir werden uns wahrscheinlich für diese Firma entscheiden. Also kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass du diese meinst, aber nach der Beschreibung kann es ja eigentlich nur die sein?!
Naja sind zuversichtlich (bin auch nicht mehr so verunsichert wie anfangs) und wie du geschrieben hast, wir werden dann nächstes Jahr sobald das Wetter schön ist mit dem Bau beginnen. Ich freue mich schon riesig - aber gut Ding braucht halt Zeit. Werde meinen Mann trotzdem mal deinen Kommentar vorbringen was er dazu meint, aber denke wir sind uns einig und werden heuer noch abschließen.

LG Landrea


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Landrea,

möglich, dass es die selbe Firma ist. Kommt aus NÖ aus dem Wechselgebiet. Wenn es die Firma wirklich ist hat diese vielleicht aus den vielen Fehlern bei uns gelernt ist ja schon über 3 Jahre her, dass die bei uns gebaut haben und ich hab denen ja vorgeworfen und als Versuchskaninchen verwendet zu haben. Übrigens wir haben im Prozess einen Teilerfolg erzielt und einen Teil der geforderten Summe bezahlt bekommen. Nur einen Teil, da es für Naturpools keine Normen gibt und daher keine Rechtsgrundlage. Jedoch haben der Sachverständige und die Richterin gemeint, sie würden als Konsument so eine Ausführung auch nicht akzeptieren. Da es aber hauptsächlich optische Mängel wären (was leider kaum zählt - da haben schlagende Argumente zwar Verständnis hervorgerufen, aber sonst wenig genützt) haben wir nicht die gesamte gefordert Summe erhalten.

Plan haben wir bis heute keinen, ausser meiner Planskizze. Hatten auch die Arbeiter nicht.
Soweit ich weiß, hat auch der Sohn jetzt seine Finger mitdrinn und zumindest einer der Arbeiter die bei uns tätig waren, ein gelernter Hafner ?! sind nicht mehr bei der Firma tätig.

Ich wünsch euch in jedem Fall gutes Gelingen und bessere Erfahrungen, wie wir sie machen mussten.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn du kommendes Jahr berichtest wie es dann beim Bau weitergeht und du Fotos von eurem Naturpool ins Forum stellst.

LG
Lebensraumcoach   
R


----------



## twmemphis (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo!

Also unser Schwimmteich wurde von AquaNatur gemacht.
Pool und Pflanzbecken sind komplett voneinander getrennt.
Im Pflanzbecken ist Folie und darüber Kies und darin die Pflanzen. Ganz unten auf der Folie liegen viele Schläuche mit kleinen Löchern darin. Diese Schläuche dienen zur gleichmäßigen Absaugung des gefilterten Wassers im gesamten Pflanzbecken.

Die Pumpe sitzt im Kies innerhalb von einer Kiste, die sich von oben öffnen lässt für eventuelle Wartung. Die Pumpe saugt also aus dem "Schlauch-Netzwerk" unterhalb vom Kies ab und drückt das Wasser zum Pool.
Zwischen Pool und Pflanzbecken ist noch ein Zugang, um hier eventuell einen Wärmetauscher oder andere Geräte und Filter einzusetzen.

So, das Wasser wird nun also in den Pool gepresst über vier 50mm Zugänge zum Pool. Der Wasserstand im Pool steigt an, bis es am Rand überläuft, in eine "Überlaufrinne" hinein, die zum Pflanzbecken zurück führt, wo das Wasser wieder hinein plätschert.
Diese Überlaufrinne ist von der Terrasse überdeckt, so daß man sie von oben nicht sieht.

Diese Methode finde ich grundsätzlich super, denn man benötigt keinen Skimmer (man hat ja die Überlaufrinne), keinen externen Pumpenschacht sowie keine weiteren Filter und man hat auch keine Probleme, daß Pflanzenreste in den Pool kommen. Auch die Pumpe ist damit frostfest, denn im Kies drin wird es niemals frieren. Und selbst wenn: Die Pumpe kann das ab!
Also alles in allem eine sehr kostengünstige Methode, weil sehr wenig Zusatzgeräte benötigt werden (je mehr Geräte, desto mehr kann kaputt gehen).

Die Wände sind gemauert und mit Beton gefüllt. Der Boden unseres Pools ist nicht gemauert, sondern ist einfach nur geplätteter Erdboden. Das stört auch absolut nicht und sieht prima aus, denn es ist ja Folie drauf, genau wie an den Wänden. Auch der Roboter kommt einwandfrei damit klar. AquaNatur kann die Folie perfekt super-glatt verlegen, worauf die auch selbst sehr stolz sind, meiner Meinung nach mit Recht!
Dennoch würde ich, wenn ich nochmal einen Schwimmteich in Auftrag geben würde, die Wände und den Boden dämmen lassen, denn ohne das wird zu viel Wärme an Wände und Boden abgegeben. Ob nun mit Beton gefüllte Styroporsteine oder andere Methoden verwendet werden sollen, kann ich nicht sagen. Wir merken halt im Sommer, daß der Pool wirklich schwer zu heizen ist.

Alles, was "draußen" ist, hat eine gewisse Frostgefahr. Also Zugänge zu Schläuchen zwischen Pool und Pflanzbecken sowie unser Wärmetauscher, an dem die Solarheizung hängt, sind frostgefährdet. Aber da das Wasser vom Pflanzbecken zum Pool mit ca 4000-5000 Litern pro Stunde fließt und die "offene Stelle" nur vielleicht 1-2 Meter lang ist, kann das Wasser bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich einfrieren.
Trotzdem: Ich würde "beim nächsten mal" zwischen Pool und Pflanzbecken einen etwas tiefer liegenden abdeckbaren Schacht machen. Das sieht besser aus und ist damit noch sicherer vor Frost.

Noch ein paar Tipps, an die wir selbst beim Bau nicht dachten:
Es ist sinnvoll, daß das Pflanzbecken so viel und so lang Sonne bekommt wie möglich, denn das Pflanzbecken ist die beste Poolheizung, die man sich vorstellen kann!
Beide Becken, also das Poolbecken und das Pflanzbecken unterliegen der Verdunstung und führen damit zur Abkühlung. Während nachts der Pool alleine eigentlich kaum auskühlt, weil er wesentlich mehr "Masse" hat und man ihn abdecken kann, kühlt das Pflanzbecken recht kräftig ab. Der Grund ist einfach: Im Pflanzbecken ist relativ wenig Wasser, aber eine große Oberfläche und abdecken kann man es wegen der Pflanzen nicht.

Wenn die Umwälzung Tag und Nacht läuft, wird somit nachts das kalte Wasser vom Pflanzbecken in den Pool gedrückt und kühlt den Pool in einer Nacht um 2 bis 3 Grad ab. Die gesamte tagsüber gewonnene Erwärmung ist somit wieder futsch oder der Pool ist sogar noch kälter als am Vortag! Wenn dann noch, wie bei uns, das Pflanzbecken nur ein paar Stunden Sonne abbekommt, wird ohne zusätzliche Poolheizung der Pool niemals warm!

Ich habe dann mal probiert, nachts die Umwälzung abzuschalten. Bei abgedecktem Pool kühlte dieser nur noch um 0,5 Grad ab! Das Pflanzbecken hingegen war am nächsten Morgen um 4-5 Grad abgekühlt. Hätte ich jetzt die Umwälzung wieder eingeschaltet, würde ich mir diese kalte Suppe wieder in den Pool schieben. Die Solarheizung schafft die Differenz auch nicht wirklich. Sie erhitzt im Durchfluss nur maximal um 1,5 Grad wegen der hohen Wassermenge, die durch den Wärmetauscher geschoben wird. 1.5 Grad bei 5000 Liter die Stunde bedeutet: Bei 35000 Liter Pool-Volumen dauert es 7 Stunden, um 1,5 Grad zu erwärmen! Hinzu kommt natürlich noch die Erwärmung durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung und Lufttemperatur im Sommer.

Also nicht gleich die Umwälzpumpe morgens wieder einschalten, das Pflanzbecken ist noch viel zu kalt. Gegen 11 Uhr morgens wurde das Pflanzbecken von der Sonne schon wieder so weit erwärmt, daß es die gleiche Temperatur hatte wie der Pool. Jetzt schaltete ich die Umwälzpumpe an, dazu den Heizkreislauf meiner Solarheizung eingeschaltet und das ganze erwärmt sich jetzt wesentlich effektiver! Ab Abend hatte ich 2 bis 3 Grad mehr und den Temperaturverlust über Nacht konnte ich durch Abdecken und Abschalten der Umwälzpumpe auf 0,5 bis 1 Grad reduzieren.

Wir lernen daraus:
1) Das Pflanzbecken sollte möglichst von morgens bis abends Sonne haben!
2) Eine Steuerung der Umwälzung nach Temperatur des Pflanzbeckens im Vergleich zum Poolbecken macht Sinn. Erst wenn das Pflanzbecken die gleiche oder höhere Temperatur hat wie der Pool sollte die Umwälzung laufen!

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Nonglak (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Ihr solltet es mal mit Biotopbesatz probieren zb. Posthornschnecken,Sumpfdeckelschnecken,Spitzhornschnecken und Fische als Biotopbesatz. Die __ Schnecken weiden die Folie oder Beton ganz sauber ab.


----------



## twmemphis (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*



Nonglak schrieb:


> Ihr solltet es mal mit Biotopbesatz probieren zb. Posthornschnecken,Sumpfdeckelschnecken,Spitzhornschnecken und Fische als Biotopbesatz. Die __ Schnecken weiden die Folie oder Beton ganz sauber ab.


Hallo!

Das kommt aber drauf an, ob man eher eine Teich-Optik hat oder ob man - wie ich - ein richtiges Poolbecken hat, das auch eckig ist wie ein Pool und so gar nicht nach Teich aussieht. Zu Neudeutsch ein "Natur Pool". Da möchte ich ungerne Schnecken drin haben.
Bei einer Teich-Optik wären Schnecken egal, aber dann wäre einem auch ein Belag egal.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Thorsten, 

dass ist ein Beitrag den Du eh getrost vergessen kannst. Die Folie bzw. Wände nur mit __ Schnecken blitzsauber zu kriegen, gehört wohl eher ins Reich der Fabel. 

Wichtiger wäre die Frage, was an blitzsauberen Wänden so erstrebenswert ist?


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo blumenelse,

auch ich möchte gerne blitzsaubere (zumindest annähernd, denn von den Versprechungen der Naturpoolbauer habe ich mich sowieso schon verabschiedet) Poolwände und einen ebensolchen Poolboden wie Thorsten und alle Naturpoolbesitzer (denke ich). Dies war u.a. ein Grund mich für ein Naturpool oder Biopool zu entscheiden. Ein Naturpool spricht ganz andere Personen an als ein Schwimmteich, lediglich was die Art der Wasseraufbereitung betrifft, dürften hier nahezu die selben Anforderungen gegeben sein.
Leider stoßen wir Naturpool-Besitzer meist auf Unverständnis und Unwissen in den klassischen Schwimmteichforen bei so manchen Forenbesuchern, was die Anlagenform "Naturpool" betrifft. Es sind einfach 2 unterschiedliche Philosophien Schwimmteich und Naturpool. Leider gibt es bis dato (noch) keine eigenen Naturpool-Foren und solange das so ist, müsst ihr Schwimmteichbesitzer euch leider auch mit den Problemchen der Naturpoolbesitzer beschäftigen oder einfach Beiträge mit dem Wort "Naturpool" ignorieren, wenn euch die Fragestellungen nicht gefallen.

Oder aber du kannst dich drüber freuen, dass du dich mit den Problemen, die Naturpoolbesitzer plagen nicht beschäftigen musst.

Viel Freude weiterhin an deinem Schwimmteich

lg
lebensraumcoach


----------



## twmemphis (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Danke an Lebensraumcoach, das waren wahre Worte, die auch meine Denke widerspiegeln.

Und blitzsaubere Wände und Boden hatte ich bei wöchentlicher Reinigung mit dem Moto-Scrubber. Aber es war anstrengend.
Ich habe mich ewig dagegen gewehrt irgendwas ins Wasser zu kippen, aber als seit ich im späten Herbst Phosphat Minus reingetan habe, sehe ich keine Beläge mehr. Das mag auch an der Kälte liegen oder daran, daß der Pool abgedeckt ist, aber letztes Jahr war es auch kalt und der Pool war genauso abgedeckt.
Von daher bin ich guter Dinge, daß ich der Lösung meines Problems sehr viel näher gekommen bin!

Als nächstes steht die Temperatur-Optimierung an, wie schon zuletzt geschrieben. Nachts kühlt das System einfach zu weit aus, so daß diese Wärme tagsüber kaum mehr eingeholt wird. Resultat ist, daß man zu wenige Tage hat, an denen das Wasser warm ist.
Und meine Solarheizung arbeitet gegen mein Pflanzbecken. Will heißen: Nachts kühlt das Pflanzbecken sehr schnell ab (weil geringer Wasserstand) und durch die Umwälzung kühlt der Pool auch arg runter. Ich werde dieses Jahr die Steuerung optimieren. Nachts Umwälzung aus, tagsüber an (möglichst auch erst wenn das Pflanzbecken wieder die gleiche Temperatur hat wie der Pool.

Dann steht das Ergebnis einem normalen, sauberen, klaren, aber gechlorten Pool in nichts nach, nur halt ohne die Chemie!
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo Ihr Naturpool-Besitzer,

meine Frage nach den blitzsauberen Wänden war nicht abwertend gemeint. Da ich keinen Schwimmteich habe, war mir der Unterschied nicht bewusst. In habe nur einen "Zier- bwz. Fischteich" und da sind blitzsaubere Wände eher unnatürlich. Jetzt sehe ich klarer!

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Pools.


----------



## quicksim (19. März 2012)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass durch das Schrubben wohl auf feine Strukturen in der Folienoberfläche entstehen auf denen sich Fadenalgen gut halten können. Man bräuchte eine extrem glatte (nanoversiegelte) Folie - oder denke ich da falsch ?
Mir halt vorgekommen, dass durch die Poolbürste zwar zuerst der Belag weggeht, aber später noch mehr entsteht ... kann das jemand bestätigen ?
Hat jemand einen Naturpool mit Fliesen ? lg


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. März 2012)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hi Ihr,
inspiriert von diesem Thema, werde ich die nächsten Wochen mir einen elektrischen Teichschrubber bauen. Wie, was und wo habe ich schon im Kopf fertig geplant. 
Die Kosten werden mit viel Glück die 100,-€ nicht überschreiten. Ich benötige jedoch noch ein Teil und wenn das da ist, werde ich loslegen, ein neues Thema starten und dann hier Nachricht geben. Sollte alles funktionieren gibt es selbstverständlich eine genaue Bauanleitung.



Danke für die Denkanstöße hier.

LG Maik


----------



## CoolNiro (27. März 2012)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Da bin ich ja echt arm dran, ich brauch alleine ein eigenes Forum.

Ich hab einen Grundwasser-Bio-Natur-Pool-Schwimmteich 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Naurod (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Motor-Schrubber für Schwimmteich/Pool !*

Hallo zusammen,
Bin über den Artikel gestolpert, denn ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Belag auf der Folie.
Bis jetzt bin ich immer getaucht zum schrubben. Taugt der Moto scrubber wirklich was.
Danke für eure Antworten.
Andreas


----------



## Nixe im Pool (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch ein Problem mit hartnäckigem Biofilm auf dem Schwimmteichboden...funktioniert der Motor Scrubber zur Poolbodenpflege? Zur Reinigung von Granitsteinen?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen...


----------



## Lebensraumcoach (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

bin auch mal wieder da! Wir haben das Thema Ablagerungen, braune Flecken noch immer nicht im Griff und schön langsam glaub ich, dass das zu einem gut funktionierendem, die Wassergüte betreffenden, Naturpool dazugehört. Wie haben vergangenes Frühjahr die gesamte Folie blitzblank geschrubbt, da hat eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Im Laufe der Sommersaison kamen bereits kleine Flecke wieder und nach dem Winter ist fas wie vor der Schrubbaktion. Haben jetzt seit 1 Woche einen neun Poolsaugroboter, da der alte das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Dieser ist nun von Dolphin und hat eine zusätzliche 3. Bürste in der Mitte. Mal sehen was das bringt. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung ist eine Poolbeschichtung zu verwenden die diese Flecken kaschiert. Hier schwebt mir Gusskiesel vor. Bin hier noch am recherchieren.

Freu mich über alle Meldungen, die mir berichten, dass ihr Naturpool, welches mindestens 3-4 Jahre alt ist keine Flecken und Ablagerungen hat. Da möchte ich dann alles drüber wissen!

Viel Vergnügen in der nahenden Badesaison!

LG


----------

